# Bundes-Radsport-Treffen 2011



## Dämon__ (7. Juli 2011)

Einige haben ja schon was davon mitbekommen das dieses Jahr in Losheim das Bundes-Radsport-Treffen ist, da die ganze Woche über nur RTF´s Angeboten werden und die MTBler etwas zu kurz kommen, bietet der RSC Haustadtertal & Freunde eine geführte Tour an.
Mehr Infos gibt es hier!


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2011)

Im Programm ist von einer "geführten ctf" die Rede.
Wasn das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2011)

Ach komm das kennst du doch, der Hammel fährt vor und die Herde hinter her... das ganze wird natührlich in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen angeboten, von ganz gemütlich bis zügig...


----------



## Klinger (9. Juli 2011)

Willst Du mein Hammel sein?? 

Wenns dann noch ein Eckchen gibt an dem verschwitzte, stinkende Mountainbiker gemeinsam ein isotonisches Getränk mit Schaum drauf einnehmen können, dann würde sich die Anreise auch lohnen, schau ma mal.....


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin einer der Leithammel 
und für Essen und Trinken ist bestens gesorgt, es steht wärend der Tour Verpflegung bereit (was bei uns selbstverständlich ist) und danach gibt es im Ziel genügend Auswahl an Essen und Trinken.


----------



## regenrohr (11. Juli 2011)

Wann gehts denn am Samstagmorgen los?


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2011)

Um 09.00 Uhr ist Start.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Juli 2011)

Hoi Chris, wenn wir den 60er zügig fahren sind wir denn um 12 wieder da?? Ansonsten muss ich die herde und den leithammel vorzeitig verlassen, muss um 13 uhr wieder arbeiten. Sonst bin ich dabei!!!

Grüsse M.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2011)

glaube kaum das wir das schaffen bis 12.00 Uhr aber kannst ja abkürzen kennst dich ja aus.


----------



## Henry68 (17. Juli 2011)

Bin wohl auch mit dabei. Kenne mich dort oben noch überhaupt nicht aus.
Klinger, da müssen wir auch noch in der Firma trommeln


----------



## Klinger (18. Juli 2011)

Henry68 schrieb:


> Klinger, da müssen wir auch noch in der Firma trommeln



Nix trommeln, radfahren!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juli 2011)

So Strecke ist gekehrt und eingerollt, sollte es trocken bleiben muss ich wohl wässern gehen nicht das es so doll staubt.
Leichte Modifikation bei der Langstrecke, noch mehr Trail...

Bis Samstag bei Sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Christian


----------



## bikextrem1964 (26. Juli 2011)

Kann ja mal meine Trinkblase mitnehmen und voraus die strecke etwas wässern.......


----------



## Theo1 (28. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter sollte passen.
Also bis Samstag um 9.00 zum Start.

Theo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (29. Juli 2011)

@ Theo, sehen wir uns schon wieder.....!!!!!


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Juli 2011)

@ Dämon,

wir sind auch am Start!

vg Lilli


----------



## Theo1 (29. Juli 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ Theo, sehen wir uns schon wieder.....!!!!!



Aber wohl nur am Start  dann seit ihr vorne weg und macht das Unkraut von den Trails für uns .
Greta und ich machen Guide für die 60er gemütliche Tour.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juli 2011)

> @ Dämon,
> 
> wir sind auch am Start!
> 
> vg Lilli



dann sehen wir uns ja Morgen mal wieder.



> Aber wohl nur am Start dann seit ihr vorne weg und macht das Unkraut von den Trails für uns .
> Greta und ich machen Guide für die 60er gemütliche Tour.



Es wird nicht gerast, wir fahren gemütlich wie immer


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juli 2011)

So es ist geschafft, mein dank an alle die mich ausgehalten haben 
hier mal noch ein paar Bilder.
Sind ein paar km mehr geworden als geplant aber die haben ja nicht sonderlich weh getan.


----------



## wilde.lilli (31. Juli 2011)

@ Dämon,

vielen DANK  für die genialen Trails die wir wieder mit dir kennenlernen durften. 

Aus den ursprünglich ausgeschriebenen 50 km wurden 70 km. Die letzten 10 musste ich richtig "beißen"! Waren bei mir nicht vorprogrammiert. So kennt man dich, da noch einen Schlenker, dort noch einen....

Schöööön war´s trotzdem! Schnitt 14,7 - dank mir - und ca. 1200 hm.

Freue mich auf die Bilder.

vg Lilli


----------



## regenrohr (31. Juli 2011)

War eine nette Runde, vorallem sehr abwechslungsreich, einige Passagen davon werden in Zukunft öfters gefahren, vielen Dank an den Führer!


----------



## Klinger (31. Juli 2011)

Mit einem ortskundgien Guide macht es erst so richtig Spaß!
Allerdings sollte man die Definiton der Zeiteinheiten (speziell: "so ähn Stunn noch") nochmal abstimmen  
Veilleicht gabs deshalb auch keine erwärmten toten Tiere mehr zum verzehren?

Danke für die schöne Tour.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Juli 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Mit einem ortskundgien Guide macht es erst so richtig Spaß!
> Allerdings sollte man die Definiton der Zeiteinheiten (speziell: "so ähn Stunn noch") nochmal abstimmen
> Veilleicht gabs deshalb auch keine erwärmten toten Tiere mehr zum verzehren?
> 
> Danke für die schöne Tour.



wieso hat doch gepasst
Ja das mit den Tieren war echt schwach...hatte aber nix mit der Ankunftszeit zu tun...


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. August 2011)

Hoi chris, hast mal wieder eine schöne tour "getrackt" Danke dafür!!
Wir hatten da auch eine nette truppe...nur leider,leider waren da auch so 2-3 die es wohl etwas unterschätzt haben was "schnell und lang" auf einem mtb bedeutet...schade, aber der thomas hats dann doch noch sehr gut hinbekommen um ein passendes tempo zu finden. 
@ der mann aus lebach, der leider bei der bachdurchquerung gestürtzt ist...ich hoffe es geht dir gut und deine schmerzen und verletzungen sind nicht al zu groß.

grüß Marc.


----------



## Theo1 (1. August 2011)

Unn für alle die ihr eigenes Tempo fahren wollen, gibts das Ganze ja nochmal 
als CTF am 11.09.2011 RTF/CTF  mit noch mehr Trails und Ausgeschildert und totes Tier gibts danach auch noch sicher.
Unsere Truppe hatte ihren Spass glaub ich  und Berghoch gab es keine Beschwerden.

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (1. August 2011)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ der mann aus lebach, der leider bei der bachdurchquerung gestürtzt ist...ich hoffe es geht dir gut und deine schmerzen und verletzungen sind nicht al zu groß.
> 
> grüß Marc.



das war der Peter den du meist der ist aus Reimsbach, habe aber noch keine Rückmeldung wie schlimm es ist. So was kommt halt vor beim Mountainbiken 

@Theo wenn du mit ausschildern gehst können wir über die Länge reden...


----------



## Klinger (1. August 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> und totes Tier gibts danach auch noch sicher.
> 
> Theo



Okay, das überzeugt!
Falls ich da schon wieder im Lande bin werde ich starten.

Ich frag auch nicht mehr wie lange es noch dauert, sondern beantrage dann gleich Urlaub bis zum Wecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. August 2011)

ja ja Theo...auch da simme widder dabei....und fahren "unser Tempo".
Nur am Sa. dachte ich Truppe schnell und lang, da geht was....aber das nach 3 km schon der 1ste kurz vorm herzinfarkt war, das kam mir denn schon etwas fremd vor. 
CU on 11-09-11


----------

